
The key of mental health is on sports. by a software developer - GONZIO
https://www.facebook.com/notes/gonzalo-ruben-benitez/hello-everybody/1851317164896646/
======
GONZIO
I would like to start a conversation here about mental health, sports and what
we can do as Software Developers to help

